# More Pics



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Some pics love running dogs:becky:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Such a happy Lab! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Such a nice looking Labrador! I am smitten by the running picture though, not sure why, but I just really like it!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God I love seeing dogs doing what they were bred to do and loving every moment of it.
Whereabouts were you?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Pictures of dogs always make me smile; but show me a picture where the dogs look so happy and content, and it melts my heart!!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

The water picture was in north florida and the other with the big pond is GA


----------

